# SUCHE: Ventil für DN80 elektrisch öffnend stromlos geschlossen



## jank-automation (18 Juli 2008)

Ich suche ein elektrisch öffnendes Ventil, das stromlos geschlossen ist.
Dies soll für eine Überfüllsicherung nach WHG genutzt werden.
Ein pneumatischer Antrieb kommt an dieser Stelle nicht in Frage.
(Außenbereich, 200m bis zum nächsten beheizten Gebäude)
Das elektrische Schließen mit einem Akkupack finde ich im Außenbereich
nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juli 2008)

Mir fällt da ein elektrischer Linearantrieb mit Failsafe-Funktion von Auma ein, Typ ALS.


----------



## jank-automation (18 Juli 2008)

Zusatz:

Ein Handbetrieb ist nicht erforderlich.
Der Preis ist natürlich nicht unwichtig.

Ich nehme auch ein Gerät, das mit Strom schließt.
Dann bräuchte ich aber Endlagen mit SIL-2.


----------



## Markus (18 Juli 2008)

einen federrückstellenden stellmotor von belimo an einen nomalen kugelhahn.

wichtig ist das der motor federrückstellend ist...

diese motoren werden normal im heizungsbau oder bei öfen eingesetzt.


----------



## jank-automation (23 Juli 2008)

*suche jetzt sichere Endlagen*

Der Rohrleitungsbauer hat jetzt einfach Ventile mitgebracht.
Jetzt suche ich sichere Endlagen (z.B. SIL 2),
die ich zwischen Ventil und Stellantrieb anbringen kann (siehe Firma Turck).
Aber es muß gleich ein Befestigungselement dabei sein.


----------



## TommyG (26 Juli 2008)

*Erfolg wünsch*

guck mal Endress und Hauser, da habe ich letztens Blöcke gesehen, die die Funktion können, ob die zertifiziert sind, weiß ich net...


Greetz, Tom


----------



## jank-automation (28 Juli 2008)

Bei Endress+Hauser kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## TommyG (2 August 2008)

sorry,

es waren die anderen beiden Buchstaben....

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/cps/rde...gui/show_article_list.kly?listuserliststart=1

Gretz, hoffe es hilft, Tom


----------

